# Oh oh...ci risiamo



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2014)

Una sensazione nuova aspettare qualcuno con cui sai che da li ad un paio d'ore, molto probabilmente, ti ci rotolerai in un letto.
Nuova non la sensazione ma il modo. Il posto. Lui.
Ero in aeroporto che girellavo aspettando che il fottuto tabellone desse il suo volo atterrato, e giravo scrutando l'umanità varia che si muoveva veloce.
Non ho mai capito perchè la gente corre in aeroporto. Mi sembra idiota. Hai tutto il tempo. Cazzo corri.

Avrò bevuto 200 caffè e da brava Goretta non mi sono comprata nemmeno un bacio perugina.
Uno sforzo immane.
Poi abbiamo cominciato a chattare, quando l'aereo è atterrato.

_Non ho bagaglio ma ci stanno tenendo prigionieri. Paura._
Sono scoppiata a ridere leggendo la chat e risposto
_Sei un avvocato. Denunciali tutti. Tanto sono qui. Ti aspetto.
Ora sono un po' emozionato. 
Alleluia. Cominciavo a nutrire dubbi sulla tua umanità.
Ci stanno liberando. Vedo le porte.
Oh oh...sta succedendo quindi...
Non lo sappiamo ancora. magari scappo urlando.
Esci da quelle porte e non correre. Non farmi sparare anestetico per tutto l'aeroporto. Evitiamo di farci riconoscere.
Riconoscerebbero te. La Mostress._
Che stronzo.:incazzato: 
Mostress. Mi chiama Mostress. Una bella differenza con lo Splendore o Principessa di Man.

_Ancora cinque metri. Pronta?
Esci da quelle porte e caffè. Ho bisogno di altro caffè._
Ho alzato la testa ed è uscito insieme a due ottuagenarie decisamente americaneggianti e decisamente pimpanti.
Accidenti. 
Ho cominciato a fargli la radiografia da subito.
Molto. Molto diverso da ciò che ricordavo dei nostri incontri insieme agli altri.
Con altri lui è...serio. Tutto d'un pezzo. Mi ricorda l'oceano pacifico. Una distesa d'acqua tiepida e calma che fa tutto senza clamore.
Non un gesto oltre. Non una battuta oltre. 
Quello che invece si stava avvicinando era uno sbruffoncello con jeans da centro sociale. Con una maglietta di cotone a maniche lunghe del tipo "noncurante".
Solo gli occhialini da intellettuale hanno tradito la sua essenza.
Mi ha sorriso.
Gli ho sorriso e l' ho abbracciato.

Ci siamo fermati al bar. Abbiamo fatto colazione. Parlando fitto.
Battute. Ironie. E poi in macchina.
E.
Albergo.
Siamo entrati insieme, l' ho accompagnato in camera, si è fatto una doccia e poi...
Il primo bacio.
...che sensazione incredibile sentire altri sapori ed adeguarsi ad altri ritmi.

Lui bacia nervoso. Quasi piccoli morsetti a risucchio. 
Mi ha preso il viso e rubato le labbra.
Poi mi ha lasciata, si è vestito e siamo usciti, a zonzo per Milano.
Avevamo tempo e ammetto di avere avuto qualche scrupolo nel saltargli addosso subito.
Insomma. Questo è da wwf.
Un uomo d'altri tempi. E non lo dico per creargli una verginità o donargli scusanti. No no.
E' davvero un uomo che ha una visione della vita molto inquadrata.
Non come Man che predica bene ma razzola molto male, no.
Lui ha davvero questi principi. E si interroga del perchè alcuni di questi non sono più validi. Se ritorneranno ad esserlo o cambieranno.
Ama moltissimo la sua avente diritto, la quale non è messa in discussione assolutamente. 
Anzi. Qualche tempo fa in chat scrissi qualcosa che lui percepì come un "attacco" a sua moglie.
Si rivoltò come un serpente, tanto che dovetti mostrizzarlo a sangue per fargli capire cosa intendevo.
Ma fu bellissimo. Ho apprezzato davvero tanto che lui l'abbia difesa.
Quante volte succede?
Poche.

Verso mezzogiorno ho cominciato a rugnare come una bambina rompicoglioni e avevo, nell'ordine:
Male ai piedi, non è che mi porti in braccio?
male alle spalle, gradirei davvero tu mi massaggiassi.
Mi pesava la borsa, grazie tienila tu.
Ho famissima,  guarda che divento nervosa e ti cannibalizzo il pipino.

Sfiancato, a mezzogiorno e dieci, mi ha fatta sedere  in un ristorante giapponese e abbiamo pranzato.

Io giuro sulla guest santa subito, che non ho mai vissuto un pre extra in questo modo. Colazioni, pranzi, passeggiate...:unhappy:
Lui davvero è...imperturbabile.
Quale amante dopo tutte le porcate scritte e dette non si sarebbe fiondato addosso alla povera tebina indifesa flapflap in albergo.
Chi?
Nessuno tranne uno.
Lui.
E io a seguire i suoi ritmi.
Perchè è vero che sono una mantide religiosa da cinema e faccio cadere con le mie arti magiche anche i santi (modalità egocentrica OFF) ma...sentivo di doverci andare piano.
Ho visto Mattia com'era ridotto dopo il tradimento. Insomma è sempre il solito discorso.
Che io non capisco, pur sforzandomi (giuro sul pannocchione di Lothar)
Si narra di rimorsi, maledizioni divine auto imposte, cilici mentali finchè non secchi, visioni apocalittiche...
Io dopo aver preso il mio 10% mi guardo allo specchio in assoluta tranquillità perchè non tolgo nulla a Mattia. E di tutto il _rimorsume _e annessi...boh...
Ma i fedeli. I fedeli sono un altra storia e tra le mani avevo lui.
Che ho voluto. E broccolato. E sedotto. Nulla a che vedere con quello che avevo messo in atto con Man, ma non proprio un comportamento timorato.
E tutto questo fa parte del gioco ma...do sempre una via d'uscita e ha condotto lui. Ho ceduto il comando dei tempi.
Giuro che mi sarebbe andato bene anche non tornare in albergo.
Perchè io stavo da dio  anche passeggiando per Milano, a parlare con lui.


Alle due eravamo in albergo comunque.
Io appoggiata alla finestra. Lui seduto sul letto.
Nessuna tensione.
Solo di nuovo quella sensazione...strana. 
Tutto sembrava troppo...come dire.
Giusto così.
Io non sentivo la velatura porno che ha sempre contraddistinto i miei amanti e/o toy.
Nessuna passione bruciante da  baci a divoro e bocche ovunque a fare sentieri di saliva sulla pelle.
E poi. I rumori del traffico di Milano. Il pomeriggio che filtrava a lame di luce dalle persiane semi chiuse, dando un atmosfera lievemente da film "Casablanca"
Mi sono avvicinata piano. L ho baciato. Mi sono messa a cavalcioni.
Ho spogliato lui.
Ha spogliato me.
Ha messo le mani sul seno sorridendo e sussurrando -Le microtette più famose di tradinet. Ora devo vedere se hai anche la guest maggiorata...-
:unhappy: -Ti stai leggendo tutto il blog e il forum?-
-Si. Illuminanti. Tutti voi.-
Ancora baci e poi sotto. Con lui sopra.
Ma è durato poco, l'ho "rovesciato" e si è trovato sotto lui.
Ho cominciato ad esplorarlo. Ad annusarlo. Ad assaggiarlo con la lingua. Poi sono arrivata a ...
L'ho fissato. Il pipino intendo. Poi ho fissato lui. DareD, intendo.
E ho alzato un regale sopracciglio.
Lui ha stretto le labbra facendo spallucce.
Ok. Quando il gioco si fa duro i duri cominciano a giocare.
Non. Puoi. Fare. Cilecca.
No cazzo.
No.
Non ci sto dentro.
E basta sta cosa. Basta. Mollatemi. Ma che cazzo è? Vi _paro_ una da cilecca? Io?
Siete impazziti?:incazzato:
Gli ho lanciato un sorriso un po' cobresco e ho fissato il pipino dormiente prendendolo in mano. 
-Ok bello. Adesso è guerra.-
-Tebe aspetta un attimo...-
-Prego?-
-Mi farai uno dei tuoi soffocotti a squalo?-
-Esatto.-
-O Gesù...-
-Comportati da uomo e zitto.-
E così che...lentamente. ma inesorabilmente il pipino si rianimò.
Ed ero li in preda al delirio pompinaro porno già con un lungo metraggio altrettanto porno in testa, quando.


*CIAFF!!!!*

Ho fatto uno scatto che a momenti gli trancio il cazzo tipo Lorena Bobbit e mi sono voltata come una tarantola impazzita verso di lui.
Che ha subito alzato lo sguardo un po' impaurito, con ancora la mano a mezz'aria e...
- Ma sei impazzito?- gli ho chiesto snudando i canini.
- Ho letto che ti piacciono gli schiaffi alla guest e...-
-Gli schiaffetti certo, non lordoni! Ascoltami bene. Da adesso in poi niente iniziative. Chiaro?-

:unhappy:

Ma. In maniera un po' empirica. Difficoltosa. Fra risate. Smangiucchiate. Passeggiate.
Insomma. Cose mai fatte con un extra.
La giornata è passata.
Il sesso diversamente sesso mrgreen anche.

Sapete che non mi è sembrato un tradimento? Una roba da nascondone?
Non lo so. 
E' stato per me easy. Come se...come se...fosse un appuntamento tra single che si annusano. e decidono se diventare l avente diritto l'uno dell'altra.
Una cosa davvero strana.

Lui sembra aver tenuto botta con il circo dei rimorsi. O meglio. Vedrà l'avente diritto fra venti giorni, quindi immagino la cosa sia stemperata e lui possa scegliere se continuare o no.
Alla fine sarebbero una manciata di incontri. Troppo distanti. Troppo all'estero lui e poche le occasioni di essere in zona, senza destare sospetti.
Forse è anche questo che rende meno rouge il tutto e anche la sua "poca esperienza" in fatto di donne.
Un uomo d'altri tempi a cui il sesso per il sesso non è mai interessato.
Un romantico?
Chissà.
Non l' ho ancora capito.
Di sicuro io sono la zoccolandia della coppia non coppia (Strano...non lo sono mai:carneval.

La conclusione della giornata è stata quando sono tornata a casa e contro ogni previsione Mattia era già arrivato.
-Ciao, dove sei stata?-
-A Milano, vuoi un caffè?-
-Si grazie.-
Ho fatto il caffè con una punta di cioccolato, zuccherato e poi portato in giardino dove lui era sotto un albero a giocare con i gatti.
-Come mai Milano?-
-Avevo voglia di fare un giro da kiko e similari.-
-Hai comprato qualcosa?-
-Ovviamente si. Ti pare che vada da kiko e non compri niente?-
-E cos'hai comprato?-
-In gel illuminante per il viso che promette miracoli, guarda...-
L' ho preso dalla borsa e consegnato.
-Non te l'ha regalato il tuo amante?-
-No, lui mi ha regalato una scatola di baci perugina.-
Ho tirato fuori dalla borsa anche quelli.
Li ha fissati,. Poi ha fissato me dicendo - Molto bene. Seguendo il tuo pensiero oggi il tuo 10% ti ha dato la carica per affrontare tutto, oltre ad un rilassamento generale e una dose di pazienza aggiuntiva, quindi visto che sei pace e amore global vai a mettere a posto il terrazzo dei gatti che fa veramente schifo.-


----------



## erab (10 Aprile 2014)

Voglio un poster di Mattia!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2014)

OLEEEE OLE OLE OLEEEEEE! 

Tutte ste menate ma alla fine , "schiaf" escluso, non è andata male.  Certo che più che amanti sembrate una coppietta.

Mattia è!


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

Madonna che ansia che questo ci legge a tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy;bt9868 ha detto:
			
		

> Madonna che ansia che questo ci legge a tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


in effetti....


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Simy;bt9868 ha detto:
			
		

> Madonna che ansia che questo ci legge a tutti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

> Un uomo d'altri tempi. E non lo dico per creargli una verginità o donargli scusanti. No no.
> E' davvero un uomo che ha una visione della vita molto inquadrata.
> Non come Man che predica bene ma razzola molto male, no.
> Lui ha davvero questi principi. E si interroga del perchè alcuni di questi non sono più validi. Se ritorneranno ad esserlo o cambieranno.


 Sarà ma alla fine si è comportato come tutti gli altri, tutto sommato perde pure tempo ad interrogarsi...:condom:

Sono un po' delusa, speravo che almeno lui, da come lo avevi descritto, fosse fedele ai suoi "principi"...
Non lo vedo tanto diverso da MAN, o da qualunque uomo che predica bene e razzola male, è solo più controllato...
Secondo me con questo dura di più, lui ha la stoffa per predicare benissimo e razzolare malissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Aprile 2014)

Imparagonabile a Man o perlomeno rispetto a come raccontavi di lui non ho percepito emozioni
Magari le tieni ben nascoste perchè legge
Per me Man vince su tutta la linea


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2014)

Dici farfalla?
Non lo so, Man era più possessivo, ma alla fine tutti e due hanno predicato bene e razzolato male..


Cooooomunque tebe, non vorrei fare l'uccello del malaugurio...ma dicevi un paio d'incontri anche all'inizio della storia con Man, e la tua sensazione dei single che s'incontrano non mi piace proprio...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2014)

farfalla;bt9873 ha detto:
			
		

> Imparagonabile a Man o perlomeno rispetto a come raccontavi di lui non ho percepito emozioni
> Magari le tieni ben nascoste perchè legge
> Per me Man vince su tutta la linea


ma non lo so. mi sembrano situazioni proprio diverse.


----------



## Principessa (11 Aprile 2014)

Meglio uno che ti chiama Monstress che non Principessa. E' pragmatico, più con i piedi per terra. 
Ho l'impressione che sarà un rapporto molto bello e sincero.


----------

